# TTS LED lights ? why o why..



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

did they not do them with the little curl up at the edges like the A5 and A8

the straight line seems wrong and apathetic, I mean the lights look as if it curls up at the edges but why did they not follow this line with the LEDs? - doesn't do it justice IMHO.

just a comment and point

I love the 'snarling' look of the other cars mentioned.

?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You mean like on the RS6?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

RS6 - even more shoddy considering the car :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I have to say I know what you mean DXN, that would have been even cooler for sure


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I was thinking the same the first time I saw it.

But it has "grown" on me, and when I see the reflection of my cars light in the rear of the car in front of me, I realy like it the way it is now.... :wink:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

DXN said:


> did they not do them with the little curl up at the edges like the A5 and A8


I thought this too (I think I've said it on here).

I've seen straight and curly ones on pictures of the new A4, who knows, they might introduce curly ones on the TT at some point.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Good point, the "curved" A5 LEDs give it a very aggressive look which would have really suited the TTS.

However I wouldnt knock back a set of TTS LEDs for my TTC!!!


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Kept meaning to ask, do the LED directly replace the standard TT DRL or supplement ?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Spin, I think they do.

I have to agree, I think the TTs lights look, to be honest, like a bit of an after thought with the straight line of LED's. Definitely prefer the A5 lights curving around the headlights, much cooler!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I disagree.

The flat row of LEDs makes the front of the car more masculine and aggressive looking.
It also makes it stand out from other Audi models with DRLs.










Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spin said:


> Kept meaning to ask, do the LED directly replace the standard TT DRL or supplement ?


Neither, they replace the sidelights.
Where the DRLs are on std cars is where the indicators are on TTS's - or main beam on halogens


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

Xmas lights? I think they look silly on all the models tbh :/ i hope they have an option to be turned off!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Metaka said:


> Xmas lights? I think they look silly on all the models tbh :/ i hope they have an option to be turned off!


They *can* be turned off, but they'll never be turned off on my car.

Rogue


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > Kept meaning to ask, do the LED directly replace the standard TT DRL or supplement ?
> ...


I disagree with you, they look chavvie


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't like 'em. The thin direction indicators on non-LED models is more in keeping with overall style. i.e. the thin indicators at the rear and on the wing mirrors.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and another point

I saw a A5 with a blown LED too! Looked like it had a tooth missing! :lol: . Are they easy to replace if they do stop working?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Spin said:
> ...


Disagree with what? ive made no comment. :lol:


----------



## Brent (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks great even with these lights too.I think these will be cool for your car....


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree it would be better for them to follow the curved style of the lights but I don't dislike them (they once distinguished the S/RS models form the rest, but not any more  )

I like all the LED style lights tbh with one exception, the mess that is the A3 lights - looks like they really struggled to do something different and they look poor in comparison to the rest imho.


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never thought of LED lights making a car more masculine...but that's cool.

I agree they might look cooler with a curve, but wouldn't fit the lines of the front. Audi have a team of light designers that seem to know what the market wants these days!


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

DXN said:


> did they not do them with the little curl up at the edges like the A5 and A8
> 
> the straight line seems wrong and apathetic, I mean the lights look as if it curls up at the edges but why did they not follow this line with the LEDs? - doesn't do it justice IMHO.
> 
> ...


The LED's are nt as bad as the S3 on the top of the light cluster, I think the TT's one's have grown on me...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This was started again by a spammer, ONE POST and they advertise their products


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am afraid it is the EC at it again.

In 2008 a new law was passed by the European Commission that meant all new cars and small vans purchased after February 2011 had to have daytime running lights, and lorries will follow suit from August 2012. The new vehicles will have the daytime running lights (DRL) that come on automatically when the engine is started. This law will not affect cars bought before this period and DRL´s will not have to be retro fitted.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

robokn said:


> This was started again by a spammer, ONE POST and they advertise their products


Not that I can see? Started by a moderator and with no advertising??


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Wake up Richie and do try and keep up :wink:

Look again, 7 posts above this 1. He is clearly not a moderator with 1 post and he is clearly advertising LED lights.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Look at the date difference between the last post years ago and then Brent :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

